# Water pump help...



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

I changed my water pump yesterday and now the gears won't engage. Any ideas?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What motor? :-?


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

My bad. 08 Yamaha 25 2 stroke.


----------



## tliner (Apr 4, 2011)

check shift linkage, its alignment, and completely connected

it runs all the way to the foot of the motor, somewhere it may be disconnected or misaligned


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It is the shift linkage. I had the same motor. There is a nut on the linkage cable and you have to tighten it to align it correctly. Its been a while since I worked on one but I recall leaving it in reverse when putting it back together.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

casacola, did you get your 50HP tiller fix?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, bored over and gained a few hp too.


----------

